# How to make RCA: Solder (my version)



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought it would be a good idea if we had multiple versions of making your own RCA for variety sake. mine is a little more blunt but imo its easy to follow..

*How to Make your Own RCA: Solder*

things you will need:

2 conductor cable(preferably shielded)
RCA ends
heatshrink tubing
heat gun
scissors
wire cutter/stripper
techflex braided loom
Soldering iron
Solder
Blade

*Step 1:* get your materials
















*
Step 2:* Strip your wire (loom if necessary first), that 3rd wire is a shield, it will be twisted together and soldered with negative









*Step 3: *Get connector "lid" and heatshrink on there before hand if necessary









*Step 4:* Have connector read to be soldered









*Step 5:* Tin your connector and wires









*Step 6:* Solder wire(one conductor goes in center for positive) and the other conductor solder to the ground along with any shield









*Step 7:* Pull heatshrink forward to terminate end









*Step 8:* Heat heatshrink so it shrinks up









*Step 9:* Screw on lid


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

*Step 10:* Apply heatshrink on lid to "dress" it up some









*Step 11:* Heat Heat shrink









*Step 12:* Repeat on other end and you are done!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> *Step 5:* Tin your connector and wires


Here's a video on how to do this part properly. It's a very important step, especially in a car with all the vibrations.

http://www.solder.net/technical/tip19.asp


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you. for that, my way does work for me fine havent had issues yet. but im glad to improve myself  thanks again!


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

in the photo of step 6, it looks like your wires are damaged and exposed


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

AzGrower said:


> in the photo of step 6, it looks like your wires are damaged and exposed


i didnt notice it when i was doing it. i guess i better go back and take better pictures and improve myself, i fail


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

On those connectors I like to shoot the shield thru the hole on the strain relief and then attach in the pocket on the backside, it will sit flush and minimizes the chance for a short from pin to sleeve down the road.

In step 6, see how the red is overheated? Be careful and work quick, that has a potential for grounding out. That jacket is VERY heat sensitive. 

Using the hole in the connector you can elimitnate this by having the ground on the other side thus having the whole outer kacket in the clasp area (looking for my pics but I'm afraid I did not take any of those connector types.)

Chad


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

no worries, i am trying. I am getting better and better to say the least. tanks or the advice


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> thank you. for that, my way does work for me fine havent had issues yet. but im glad to improve myself  thanks again!


Anytime. I just found this out myself yesterday. Never knew there could be an issue with soldering onto gold.


----------



## zdogefizzle (May 29, 2009)

wow that looks really clean. where can i get some of those plugs? all the ones i find are plastic


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

PartsExpress.com has a few different styles but I got those from ebay


----------



## toomtoomvroom (May 18, 2009)

Hey there, great write up. I've been wanting to do this buy am too lazy. I've got come Esoteric/streetwirez rca's with rca musica cables if anyone is interested.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

ill be making a rca tutorial shortly using canare star quad, either solderless knu konceptz locking rcas or streetwire 5.0's

but as chad said. let the ground connector be shorter and use the access hole on the ground to route the ground wire / shield this allows you to squeeze the entire outer jacket (thicker) in the clasp area with the teeth. It serves as a much stronger hold on the wires. Also make sure the red positive / hot wire has a little excess should it be tugged over the black ground / shield. cause if the shield is pulled the tension is distributed across. where as the red conductor doesnt give much.


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Jan 26, 2009)

I find very difficult to mount the Knukonceptz eKs kompressor connectors in some Canare cables (in fact, in any thin cables). First, the center pin screw of the eKs connectors is very prone to breakage. Second, the connector hole is huge, so it is very hard to lock the cable there. Third, is very difficult either to fix the wire in the ground screw. The Canare cable I have used is the L-4E3-2P. After assembling the first four eKs, I have given up and ordered Neutrik RCAs. Just to make it clear, the eKs connector is very fine, but for the right cable.

[]'s
Crawling Chaos

Edit: formating


----------

